# Gaggia Classic Pressure / Pump issues



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm a happy owner of Gaggia Classic 2005. Got it 2 months ago and together with some YouTube videos managed to clean/desceale the boiler, pump and some other components. Recently I've started noticing a drastic change in pressure when pUllingswick a shot. I Grind it like I've used to and put 18g of coffee. Initial 5-10 seconds into the shot looks promising and suddenly you hear the pump not making the noise as if it's putting the pressure and you can see the flow of coffee slowing down into either stop or dripping. Ive recorded some videos just to show you the issue:











I'm not an expert so I have no idea what that might be. For what I've read it, and these would be my assumptions, it's either pump (some air bubbles stuck in the pump?) or OPV (never adjusted it myself, I'm 3rd owner so not sure whether someone did make some changes to it).

Apologies for any of your help. I've been happy with the machine so far and would lobe to have it working back again.

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi you should try taking the solenoid valve apart and soaking it in descaler, do a search on here or utube for instructions. They need to be cleaned out quite thoroughly.


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you. I haven't taken it apart yet. Will do it this evening. Do you think that might be causing the issue? It seems whenever I turn the switch off the water comes of the pipe nicely. I have to say though that when cleaning with Cafiza and doing backflush sometimes it feels as if switching off doesn't make the pressure go away and I have to turn the switch on/off multiple times for the water/foam to come out of the solenoid pipe.

Will give an update after cleaning it.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

When you take it apart there are two small holes, stick a pin in to clear any scale and wash through, scale sometimes gets caught in it and can require cleaning out 2-3 times.


----------



## coffeeservice (Dec 4, 2016)

Probably It need the good service.

Sometime when the boiler if full the limescale the descaling isn't enough.

Take off the boiler disassembly all parts and cleaning.

I suggest setting the OVP valve.

Testing the water pump.

If you need more information ask me.


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the info.

I disassembled the boiler and cleaned all the parts 2 weeks ago. Also, descaled the whole system afterwards.

With OPV valve, I wouldn't have a gauge to set it correctly (unless there are some other techniques?). I'm not the first owner so someone might have modified it but I wouldn't know. Water pump works fine to me; quite noisy but sounds normal. Also, sometimes when switching from steam to water there is this really loud noise but it disappears after some time. I usually pour some water/steam through the steam wand first. Not sure if that might be related to the original issue though...


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok. So I i didn't have the proper tools to disassemble the solenoid valve. I've poured the descaler into it and OPV too and left it for 1-2 hours. Somehow it worked; it works totally fine now.

Some more questions to you guys:

1. I found this shower head made of brass:

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=1976

Is that a good investment considering my current one is relatively damaged?

2. Machine has around 8 years now and wondering whether I should change the steam/water thermostats. Haven't done any tests yet but they relatively cheap. Is replacement easy? Do I need something extra for them?

Any help appreciated and thanks for all the suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Unfortunately my machine is giving me the same issues again. Yesterday it was working all fine, today the same thing again: initial 5-10 seconds going well and suddenly no pressure. I've done some videos again:











No idea how to tackle this issue.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Almost certainly scale in the solenoid. It's a classic classic problem. You think it's fixed and it recurs as more scale moves through the system.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh as missy said, you need to take the solenoid apart and get stuck into it with a pin. Sometimes you need to do it a few times before all the blockage is gone.


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for all that help guys. Will need to get some other tools as I couldnt unscrew the solenoid valve apart. Will give it a shot again over the weekend.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Try screwing it to a piece of wood and then you should be able to turn the bolt with a spanner. Read this thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35174-Gaggia-Classic-Help!!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

To answer your other question, the brass dispersion plate is generally considered an upgrade. Apparently it helps thermally as well as not going all black and manky like the Alu one. When I had a Classic it was on my list of things to do.


----------



## Kowalencki (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've managed to unscrew the solenoid valve and clean it; no scale buildup visible. Ive cleaned it with desclarerAs I understand there is a tube inside the boiler that connects to the solenoid valve; could that be clogged. Last time I opened it I couldn't separate that from the bottom part of the boiler. Any suggestions?

Also, any idea which steam temp. Thermostat should I buy? I can see 2 versions; 145C and 155C ? Would higher temp be of benefits? Thanks for any help.


----------

